

Anatomy of a smart phone hack - barista
http://th3j35t3r.wordpress.com/2012/03/09/curiosity-pwned-the-cat/

======
cahrens
OI, this guy.

In my opinion, this guy is highly unethical and really should be locked up.
First off, what he is doing is illegal (vigilantism, invasion of privacy and
computer fraud/abuse) and even if it isn't, he is still tampering with
evidence.

I am also very disturbed by the fact that he 'only targets bad-guys' and that
the definition of 'bad-guys' is his own decision. Is the guy that bullied him
at high school on there? What if he makes a typo and hits someone else?

Although reading a lot of what he says, he sounds like someone that read a
couple security blogs and is just regurgitating things he read without knowing
what he is saying all so that he can play at 'Patriotic Super hero'

